# Duluth FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

First series Open is a quad, with mom and pop off the back of the flyer. Three retireds. Early fog delayed the start.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any updates on the q or open?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

A lot of rough work in the open with a few very good jobs and a few pickups. The heat and humidity really seem to be a factor for the dogs, as well as well placed birds.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

with the heat being so high can you tell us how long the birds are?

Thanks


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

My source says longest is 275 yds. Don't know others. I'm not there.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

First series Amateur is triple with 2 retireds. Wind started out blowing across the test to the left, switches to coming from behind us, to no wind at all. Long retired down the middle thrown to the right at around 200 yds, left retired thrown to the left at about 90 yds, flyer on the right shot to the right (into the wind most of the time) at about 50 yards. A good line to the long retired is off the back of the flyer station and to the right of an appropriately place strip of cover beyond the flyer station. Dogs tend to push off the flyer and go to the left end of that strip where there is a nice big slot, and they end up far to the left of the long retired and hunt into it.

Out of the first 25 that have run there are probably less than 10 nice jobs IMO. Rest range from small hunts on the long retired to SOB (stumble on bird) from way left of the holding blind, to handles and pickups.

It's hot, hot, hot again today. We had rain in the night though. Sun is out full force. Baby tub at the line and even dogs that don't hunt very long are happy to find the tub.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open is about 1/2 hour from finishing up. I am told by someone coming from there that the work is tough this a.m. The wind is different from yesterday and birds are harder to find. I suppose the rain from last night also washed scent away?

Judges are timing the dogs when they dive into cover to hunt. After 15 seconds the handler is notified, and after 30 seconds they are notified again. So the judges are doing their best to help manage in the heat.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any information on the Q? Has the derby started yet?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open callbacks to land blind: 38 dogs

3,5,7,8,9,13,18,19,20,25,26,30,31,36,37,38,39,40,42,43,45,46,47,54,55,56,60,62,64,66,67,69,71,73,74,76,81,82


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Deborah936 said:


> Any information on the Q? Has the derby started yet?


I know the Q finished yesterday afternoon so the Derby must have started.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

What's with all the talk of heat and humidity? The weather forecast doesn't show temps above 75 degrees in Duluth for 10 days.


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Am Callbacks to the land blind:

1,2,3,7,10,11,13,14,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,38,39,41,42,43,44,49,50,52,53,54,55,56,58

Open second series is a double blind with a poison bird. Short blind is right behind the gunner, line to the long blind is under the arc of the poison bird, I think. Don't know distances or terrain hazards.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

3rd Series Callbacks

Open
3,5,7,8,20,26,30,31,37,39,40,42,43,45,46,62,64,66,69,71,73,74,76,81,82

Amateur
1,2,7,13,14,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,28,29,33,34,35,37,38,39,41,43,44,49,50,53,54,55,56

Derby Results

1st...22
2nd..11
3rd...7
4th...2
RJ.....9
JAMS..6,10,15,19


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Qual Results

1st.....4
2nd....17
3rd.....7
4th.....8
RJ.......3
JAM.....1


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN callbks to waterbliind (25 dogs): 3,5,7,8,20,26,30,31,37,39,40,42,43,45,46,62,64,66,69,71,73,74,76,81,82
I am told that the waterblind is taking its toll. 250 yd downhill into corner of a pond. reentry into postage size piece of water. visibility bad, heavy cover and fog. I have not seen the Open Wbld.

AM callbks to double waterblind (30 dogs): 1,2,7,13,14,18,19,20,21,23,24,25(scratched after landblind due to illness of person), 26,28,29,33,34,35,37,38,39,41,43,44,49,50,53,54,55 (scratch-same owner as #25),56

The Am is a double waterblinid. Both blinds run from the same starting pt. The first blind is very short, skim the edge of a small bay up onto a peninsula where the blind planter sits in a white jacket. the test dog was very uncomfortable probably due to the small amt of water required and heading for the white jacket. Second blind is to the left. White jacket gunner sleuces into a bay way out--we/dog cannot see the spot in the bay where the sleuce goes but we see the spray of water. Dog is to get back up onto the point where the first blind was planted. On that point there is a small slot at the tip. The line to the blind is up on the point IMO--4 feet up to challenge the line to the long blind by getting close to the first blind spot. From first point, left cast into water and angle across to second point--probably a 100 yd swim from first to second point. Get up on second point and cast into the wind to the right. Failure to get the cast to the right will put the dog into the bay, OOS (out of sight) where the sleuce occurred. From the second point, the dog swims in sight for about 30 yards, then onto land and runs to the blind.


Fog is rolling in now. We have heard the Open has stopped, ??due to fog I am guessing. AM didn't stop, fog was getting pretty thick, but wind picked up and it is lifting. From the truck it is hard to tell how the dogs are doing. we can't see if dog is online or what is happening. I am not hearing a lot of whistles, but with rain and wind and windows up--who the heck knows.

Saw a post about weather. Yesterday a front moved through and we got nice cool air for the afternoon. it rained again last night and it is nice and cool today. Friday and Sat a.m. were hot, hot, hot and humid and miserable for judges, dogs and handlers.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Congrats to Lynn and Tex on the derby fourth.

Five events there with a JAM, RJ, 4th, and 2nd.

KF


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM callbks/unofficial to watermarks:
2, 14,18,19,21,23,24,28,35,37,41,44,50,56. 14 dogs back. Looks like a triple with a flyer out of a momma/poppa and a long retired, but could be 2 retireds. Can't tell yet.

2 Cash Mealman/Dave
14 Desi Nichols/John
18 Pete Gibson/Ed
19 Reba Fait/Tom
21 Jack Jerome/Liz
23 Regi Heise/Bob
24 Beaver Tidd/Bill
28 Ethel Hays/Charlie
35 Homer Harbaugh-Bozeman/Larry
37 Rebel Smith/Jim
41 Birdy Hays/Yvonne
44 Nash Anderson/Rick
50 Razor Bellmore/Brad
56 Merle Hays/Charlie


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN - PARTIAL RESULTS:*

*1st - Norman - O=Mark Rosenblum - H=Farmer*
*2nd - Mildred - O=Bernie/Jodie Carey - H= Dave Davis*
*3rd - Schooner - O=Frank/Rita Jones - H=Rorem*
*4th - Farmer ---sorry, I don't know what dog*
*RJ - Aero - O/H - (Dave)/Virginia Furin*
_Sorry, I don't know the jams._ 

*WAY TO GO DAVE DAVIS, MILDRED, AND BERNIE!* *1st in the Am last month, 2nd in the Open today! I believe this is Mildred's second open she ran!!!*

*Congrats to Aero and Furin!!* 

_Congrats to all!!!_
_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

Jennifer - thanks for the results in the open - HEY WAY TO GO AERO AND DAVE. ALSO MILDRED - nice female - and Bernie will have lots of fun to boot. Gypsy (L. Sarek):razz::razz:


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats to team Farmer and Mark! That qualfies Norman for the National open. Congrats to everyone else as well. The Duluth club always puts on a great trial.

Steve


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Am results?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*Amateur Partial Results*

*1st - Nash - O/H= Rick Anderson*
*2nd - Birdy - Yvonne/Charlie Hays (Yvonne)*
*3rd -Ethel - O/H Yvonne/Charlie Hays (Charlie)*
*4th - Regi - O/H Bob/Ann Heise (Bob)*
*RJ - Beaver - Bill Tidd*

_Sorry, I don't know the jams. _

_Congrats to all!!!_

_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks Jenn - on time and prompt as usual --LHS / gypsy


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

Great Amateur - great dogs and they all deserve accolades as well as the winners


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Way to go Rick and Nash! Nash is one heck of a dog and we'll be seeing a lot more of him in the ribbons. That gives him two 1sts and a 2nd. Almost there!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yey Regi!!!! Usually there in the end!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Looks like a triple with a flyer out of a momma/poppa and a long retired, but could be 2 retireds. Can't tell yet.


Water marks started out as a quad. Momma/poppa straight out and just to the left of the line, with a wipeout flyer. Long retired down the middle thrown left (#1). Right of the line,stand up gun thrown across a channel of water into cover (#2)--line was in the water all the way to the bird. After the test dog, the judges removed the far left bird and we had a triple with a wipeout flyer at about 50 yards (#3)--plenty of test and good light for all dogs to run. Minor stakes marks were thrown in an area between the wipeout flyer and the long retired, and some dogs broke down in that area and had to be handled. We also had some breaks on the wipeout flyer. Weatherwise we had wind, wind chgs that caused a very short wipeout flyer and made the line to the long bird even more difficult, rain, sheets of rain, fog, and towards the end we had sunshine. DRC put on a nice trial, and Paul/Fred put up good tests and let lots of people play for as long as possible.

I am told that wind changes at the Open affected the watermarks there too.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go everybody in the AM. That was a nice last series.


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW!!! Milldred is hot, Congrtulations Bernie & Dave, Keep it going.


----------



## bernie (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill, Dave did a great job. We are very happy for both Dave & Mildred. We've had a unbelievable month with Mildred. The Am win and now the Open 2nd. Wow! 
Our congrats to Kris on her 1st Derby placement, a 3rd place with Breeze. She did a great job with a very nice young dog and our congrats to you and Beaver. I understand that it was a wonderful Amateur and he did a very good job. Continued good luck and success to you both.


----------

